# Adobe After Effects Fade/Glow Effect



## m150 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab eine Frage an euch....ich hab vor ein kleines Video in After Effects zu erstellen, 
dieses sollte sich endlos loopen. Mein Video beinhaltet ein in sich drehende Kugel, diese Kugel hat ein Glow Effekt als Aura.
Bei jedem Wiederholung ruckelt es extrem. Nun habe ich versucht die Videosequenzen einzeln untereinander / hintereinander mit einem Fade zu versehen und somit einzublenden, aber da kommt mir der Glow Effekt in die Quere, dann sieht man immer ein einfadenden - Glow Effekt.
Hat jemand eine zündende Idee?

Danke an euch.......


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juni 2009)

Wie schnell soll sich die Kugel drehen (Wieviele Sekunden pro Umdrehung)?
Welche Framerate soll dein Video haben(25fps, 50fps, 24fps, 30fps, ...)? 

Anhand der beiden Angaben kann man einfach ausrechnen, wie man die Animation anlegen muss, damit man einen nahtlosen Loop erstellen kann.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## m150 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Also die fps zahl beträgt 24, und wie rechnet man den das genau aus?
Gibt es da eine Formel für das loopen....kenn das eigentlich aus dem Audiobereich,...
Dazu muss ich erwähnen, die Composition ist 10 sec. lang die Keyframes für die Rotation sind in unterschiedlichem Tempo.... und ganz genau kann ich da leider nicht wiedergeben, wie lange die Kugel für 1 Umdrehung benötigt.

Grüsse


----------



## janoc (26. Juni 2009)

Mach doch die Aura (also den Glow) erst nach dem Überblendungs-Fade. 

Eigentlich ist auch egal wie lange die Animation dauert setz die Komp zwei mal hintereinander mit einem "Crossfade" dazwischen vor und nach dem Fade kannst du an der exakt gleichen Stelle schneiden und hast eine perfekt loopende Comp.
Auf die dann Glow.

Halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juni 2009)

Also wenn deine Kugel sich gleichmäßig drehen sollte, bei 24fps und pro Umdrehung 10s, dann würdest du insgesamt 240 Frames haben für 360° Drehung. Pro Frame also 1,5°. Das heißt letztlich für dich, dass du die Animation 239 Frames lang machen musst und die Rotation im letzten Frame 358,5° betragen muss, damit sich dieser Videoschnipsel sauber loopen lässt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## m150 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Danke für eure Antwort...@ Martin Schaefer
Das würde doch für mich bedeuten in deinem Bsp. 
360/240 = 1,5
360 Grad = 1 Umdrehung
360 - 1,5 = 358,5
358,5/1,5 = 239

Ok. Das bedeuted dann, komplett neue Composition, die Einstellung dann mit 23,9 fps.

Hoffe hab es so richtig verstanden für 10 sek. Ich kann das doch nachträglich noch in den Compositionseinstellungen ändern, oder?

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Juni 2009)

Hi, das hast du so (fast) richtig verstanden. 
Der Trick bei der Sache ist, dass du eben keine Animation um 360° machen darfst, weil dann erstes und letztes Bild deines Schnipsels identisch sind. Wenn du das also loopst, dann ruckt es bei jedem Loop-Durchgang mal.

Du kannst die Sache eigentlich auch dadurch vereinfachen, dass du deine Animation 10s1f lang machst, das Object dann in 10s1f um 360° drehst und dann eben nur "Animationslänge minus ein Frame" rausrenderst, damit es sauber loopt.
Dann musst du auch deine Kopfrechenkünste nicht bemühen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## m150 (27. Juni 2009)

10s1f lang, versteh ich leider nicht  sorry.....


----------



## sight011 (27. Juni 2009)

= Er meint  - wenn deine Animation genau 10 sek gehen soll, solltest du  beispielsweise die Rotation genau um einen Frame länger machen. Sprich 10 Sekunden und 1 Frame (wenn du die animation mit einem 3d Programm erstellt hast = Bitte nicht einfach einen Frame hinzufügen, sondern auch die Keyframes auf den letzten Frame verschieben).


Nun renderst du das ganze, aber lässt den letzten Frame weg, da der letzte Frame einer 360 ° Drehung dem 1ten Frame entspricht. (Dann wäre ja einer doppelt)

= Das ruckeln entsteht halt durch den Frame, der doppelt ist, weil ein Frame zu viel in deiner Animation steckt


----------



## m150 (27. Juni 2009)

Ok, verstehe....nur wie sag ich das AE?

Ich kann ja in der Compositionseinstellung die Zeit und die Frameanzahl bestimmen,...
bsp 24 fps + 1 = 25 fps?

sorry, wenn ich so doof frage,  trotzdem dickes DANKE


----------



## sight011 (27. Juni 2009)

also in den Compositionseinstellungen - hast du die möglichkeit die länge der sequenz einzustellen - das ist immer beispielsweise 11:12:23:01 = 11 Std:12 min:23 sek: 1 Frame

sprich du erweiterst auf 11 Std:12 min:23 sek: und 2 Frames


beim rendern des Videos lässt du dann aber den letzten Frame weg - wie bereits erwähnt - viel Erfolg


----------



## m150 (27. Juni 2009)

ah....DANKE,


----------



## sight011 (27. Juni 2009)

kein Thema  immer wieder gern



P.S.: Gibt es dein Werk irgendwo zu betrachten, such in letzter zeit Inspiration für neue After Fx  Produktionen


----------

